# Spasmonal



## 2btrue (Jul 22, 2003)

Has anyone tried Spasmonal or have any information about this drug. I have heard it could help with pain but dont know much else about it.Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

It is a smooth muscle relaxant otherwise known as alverine.http://www.tiscali.co.uk/lifestyle/healthf.../100003862.htmlThis drug and most like it are not available in the US.


----------



## 14416 (Jun 21, 2005)

2btrue, my heart goes out to you!I sincerely hope you find some pain relief--you don't deserve to suffer.Flux may have a different opinion (mine is just scrictly word of mouth from chronic pain sufferers) that methadone "might" be beneficial in treating nerve pain.I've talked to a lot of chronic pain patients that have said their Dr's mentioning it was better than regular opiates like morphine or oxycodone when it came to nerve pain.Have you ever tried that?I know on another board I visit a person who suffers from IBS and chronic nerve pain and takes 160mg per day of methadone and is living a very normal life. This person is older than 50, so they're able to get away with the drowsiness the higher doses of methadone bring (methadone is known for excessive drowsiness in high doses)But you don't necessarily need that high of a dose or that medication, I just thought it'd be another thing to look into.


----------



## hope* (Aug 1, 2005)

I was on spasmonal for a while but i had terrible dizzyness my doctor tried to lower the dose but it didnt help went back on to mebervine


----------



## 2btrue (Jul 22, 2003)

hope,Thanks for letting me know. Could you tell me more about mebervine? Do the side effects include constipation, dry mouth, blurred vision etc?? Is your problem with constipation or diarrhea usually?


----------



## 2btrue (Jul 22, 2003)

silentsuffer.....Thanks so much for the info. You're right, a lot of doctors favor Methadone over the traditional narcotics as it seems to have a different molecular structure.I have tried it - once I tried the lowest dose which is 10mg and it didnt help and made me a lot more constipated. the 2nd time I tried 20mg and it blocked me up completely even though I am only eating semi soft foods. I am unable to eat solids. I do wish there was something else.


----------



## 2btrue (Jul 22, 2003)

FluxThanks for the information, it sounds pretty good but I couldnt find the side-effect profile. I'm just wondering if they have the anticholinergic side effects that Bentyl, Levsin, and librax have?!


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:I'm just wondering if they have the anticholinergic side effects that Bentyl, Levsin, and librax have?!


Neither mebeverine nor alverine should have these effects.


----------



## peardrops (Jan 3, 2004)

There's a great site for looking up meds www.remedyfind.com - just go to the left of the screen and click onto IBS.


----------



## 2btrue (Jul 22, 2003)

Thanks







Sounds pretty good - is there any way one can get it in the USA? It's not a controlled substance.


----------



## hope* (Aug 1, 2005)

Flux is right there are no side effects, i have been on mebeverine for about a year now and have had no problems.


----------



## hope* (Aug 1, 2005)

I forgot to add im IBS -A


----------



## 13540 (Aug 18, 2005)

i am taking xanaxs two 10mg a day it helps with the nerve pain and the worry i get but they only last four hours but i have seen the bad side of xanaxs as well my father was on them for 15 years for anger problems so one day he said iam sick of these pills dumped them down the toilet and the next day are two he went into sezures man was that scary i didnt know what was going one when he did that i thought it was a stroke at first then after the sezures they put him back on xanxas but then he started to see things like talking to dead people talking to people that where not there cutting holes in the walls so then he had to be watched four a few weeks but as time went on he can back to normal so they said to my father your going to have to be on them for ever but my father was on a hi dose of them like a 80 mg are more a day i was like man how can you even move are talk i take two and it kicks my butt but as well iam always worried iam going to follow my fathers path!!Its kinda crazy on how your raised on how your out come in life may be had a father wit ha anger problem and a mother with axiety problem what a combo iam supised i came out pretty mellow and easy going but i do suffer from health axiety worry about everything


----------



## 2btrue (Jul 22, 2003)

Xanas is essentially and antianxiety medication but highly addictive. It can be helpful if your condition is anxiety related, if not then it can actually make pain symptoms worse.


----------



## 2btrue (Jul 22, 2003)

I am just wondering if one can obtain drugs like mebeverine or alverine in the USA??


----------



## hope* (Aug 1, 2005)

Im not sure 2btrue but mebeverine does also go under the name of colofac (spl?) hope that helps.


----------



## 2btrue (Jul 22, 2003)

hope,Thanks so much for that info. You're right, Mebeverine and Colofac are the same - just different names. Also Spasmonal and Alverine are the same drug.Do you know the difference between the two?There are also other drugs you can get only in the UK, like:Cimetropium (Alginor)Otilonium (Citanest Octapressin)Pinaverium (Dicetel)RociverineTiropramide.Do you know anything about these meds?


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Mebeverine alters small bowel motility in irritable bowel syndrome :http://ibsgroup.org/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/79310261/m/916100012


----------



## 2btrue (Jul 22, 2003)

Spasman,Thanks, that was really helpful. Do you think it could help with pain too? I have info of Spasmonal (alverine) but do you have any on the other meds?Have you tried Spasmonal or Colofac?


----------



## hope* (Aug 1, 2005)

Hi 2btrue







I have never heard of the other drugs you have listed.In regards to Spasmonal my doctor told me spasmonal is good for the pain, but to be honest i didnt feel any difference and because of the dizzyness he couldnt higher the doseage.And where Spasmonal has a list of side affects Colofac has none.


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Hi I've tried Colofac (although I'm unsure on the list of side effects). I have IBS A but when I was put on the Colofac I was only suffering diarreah, every day, numerous times a day. The first couple of days it was great! I had very little pain, then it started to make me constipated (which was very rare at that stage of my IBS, even immodium only blocked me up for a couple of hours) and by the end of 2 weeks I was in more pain from constipation than I had been before I took it. My doctor reduced the dose to 1/2 a pill per day but at such a small dose it didn't do much. That was just my body though, everyone is different. One of the major side effects of it though is constipation as it slows the motility of the bowel to help with the pain. If I am right I also think dry mouth and dizziness may have been on the list. Aha, just found a link, this is for Colese which is the generic brand of colofac (I tried both from memory). It is a pdf file though so you will need acrobat reader to read it: http://www.nps.org.au/cmi_pdf/afccoles10105.pdf Just in case it says:dizzinessheadacheheartburn, indigestionconstipationloss of appetitefeeling generally unwelldifficulty sleepingslow heart beat as the common one's.There are scarier one's in the rare list. Hope this helps


----------



## hope* (Aug 1, 2005)

That is strange coz the leaflet that comes with my colofac/mebverine lists no side affects scary!Thanks Amy


----------



## 2btrue (Jul 22, 2003)

Yeah, it is kind of scary - 2 web sites say colofac does not effect motility yet that leaflet does mention constipation as a more common side effect. I guess its trial an error but usually more errors - oh well ....Spasmanol sounds more hopeful if it doesnt make one dizzy - that doesnt appear to cause constipation.


----------



## 2btrue (Jul 22, 2003)

hope,Have you found that Colofac has caused problems with constipation? Are you on any medication now? Do you have a problem with C or D?My main problem is pain with C but pain is the bigger issue and doesnt get better when I do "go" - it actually gets a lot worse.The probem is with my small intestines not my colon which may be different to treat but I will try anything.


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:Cimetropium (Alginor)Otilonium (Citanest Octapressin)Pinaverium (Dicetel)RociverineTiropramide.


Pinaverium is in Canada. The rest are probably scattered across Europe.


----------



## 2btrue (Jul 22, 2003)

Anyone tried that drug or know anything about it??


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Huh, that is weird, that's the leaflet that came with mine when I got them. They did cause me constipation awfully but like I said, everyone is different in how they react to stuff.


----------



## hope* (Aug 1, 2005)

Im still on mebeverine although i do feel its not working so much now.I would say although im ibs-A i do lean more towards c now, but my main ibs problem is pain and i also get worse pain after i have been to the loo.Im due to see my GI specialist soon to talk about new meds.I did think for a while mebeverine was causing my c problems so i did come off it for a while, but nothing changed, so my doctor put me back on them. Its trial and error im afraid.Take care


----------



## 2btrue (Jul 22, 2003)

hope,Sorry to hear you're not doing too well. Please let me know what your doctor has to say. Unfortunately here, medical treatment is extremely limited, there seems to be a whole lot more options outside the USA.


----------



## 2btrue (Jul 22, 2003)

Are there any medications out there that help pain but dont cause constipation? It seems like Spasmonal is probably the most likely but I'm not sure.


----------



## hope* (Aug 1, 2005)

Thanks 2btrue







My appointment to see my GI specialist is on the 4th April, i am planning on asking about different meds, i will update you.Take care


----------



## 2btrue (Jul 22, 2003)

hope, please let me know how it goes, you can e-mail me personally if you like.


----------



## hope* (Aug 1, 2005)

Thanks 2btrue, i will do that


----------

